# [installazione] decompressione dello stage

## xegallo

uso lo stage 3 perchè non posso usare emerge sync causa proxy 

ma con 

tar -xvjpf percorsofile

mi genere costantemente un errore

```

bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing

           input file = (stdin), output file (stdout)

tar: Unexpected EOF in archive

tar: Unexpected EOF in archive

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

```

io ho provato a riscaricare da internet in file (uso quello per pentium3) ma niente neanche così

e ho provato anche a copiare il file da cd all' HD ma niente da fare

aiuto sono disperatoLast edited by xegallo on Tue Jan 20, 2004 8:07 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## shev

Mmmm, ma sei sicuro di aver scaricato un nuovo file e aver cercato di scompattare quello nuovo? Così a occhio e croce sembrerebbe danneggiato l'archivio che usi... magari cambia mirror e scaricalo da li.

----------

## robydrupo

a me dava quest'errore quando non avevo più spazio nel disco....

----------

## xegallo

io ho scaricato quello su

http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/releases/x86/1.4/stages/pentium3/stage3-pentium3-20030910.tar.bz2

conosci altri link?

----------

## augustus

Prova a riscaricarlo: dubito che sia danneggiato l'archivio presente sul server ,,, è più probabile che si sia verificato un errore durante il download.

Comunque qui trovi  i mirror gentoo:

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

----------

## xegallo

 *robydrupo wrote:*   

> a me dava quest'errore quando non avevo più spazio nel disco....

 

non credo sia quello ho 18gb di partizione root

e questi sono i primi files che ci metto dentro

----------

## augustus

Hai provato a fare il check dell'MD5 di quell'archivio?

----------

## xegallo

 *the-matrix wrote:*   

> Hai provato a fare il check dell'MD5 di quell'archivio?

 non so come si fa

----------

## augustus

Scaricati l'questo:

http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/releases/x86/1.4/stages/pentium3/stage3-pentium3-20030910.tar.bz2.md5

Metti l'archivio (che hai detto essere questo ... http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/releases/x86/1.4/stages/pentium3/stage3-pentium3-20030910.tar.bz2) e il file che ti ho indicato nella stessa directory. Ora entra in quella directory e dai un:

$ md5sum -vc stage3-pentium3-20030910.tar.bz2.md5Last edited by augustus on Tue Jan 06, 2004 1:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GhePeU

md5sum nomedelfile

poi confronti il numero generato con quello corretto (dovrebbe esserci un file text/plain nomedelfile.md5 sul sito da cui l'hai scaricato)

----------

## shev

 *xegallo wrote:*   

> conosci altri link?

 

Credo siano presenti su qualsiasi mirror gentoo, trovi un primo elenco sul sito ufficiale (al link "get gentoo" mi pare)

----------

## MyZelF

 *xegallo wrote:*   

> uso lo stage 3 perchè non posso usare emerge sync causa proxy 
> 
> 

 

Hai provato con

```
# emerge-webrsync
```

?

In mancanza di un proxy rsync ti scarica automaticamente l'ultimo snapshot del portage, attraverso il proxy http, che deve essere specificato nella variabile "proxy_http".

----------

## cerri

 *xegallo wrote:*   

> uso lo stage 3 perchè non posso usare emerge sync causa proxy 

 

Che proxy è?

----------

## xegallo

winproxy su win 2000 server 

colpa del modem usb di alice

----------

## xegallo

io non so + dove sbattere la testa 

voi avete idee vi spiego la mia configurazione

il mio portatile è un acer con pentium3 256mb ram 20 gb disco

il disco l'ho partizionato così

boot 32 mb ext2

swap 512 mb linux swap

root 19,4 gb reiserfs

per prima cosa configuro la rete con net-setup

poi imposto il proxy con export http_proxy

creo le partizioni e i filesystem

monto i dischi

mi posiziono in /mnt/gentoo e lancio il tar e sistematicamente ogni volta mi si blocca + o - nello stesso punto

ho provato con il file sul cd copiando il file su hd e scaricando 3 file da 3 mirror diversi dopo ogni tentativo riavviavo e rifacevo tutto dall'inizio

tra un po' rinuncio

----------

## xegallo

 *robydrupo wrote:*   

> a me dava quest'errore quando non avevo più spazio nel disco....

 

non vorrei arrivare a conclusioni affrettate ma temo il problema sia quello infatti dopo l'errore quando vado a chiudere mi da una serie di errori (che non sono riuscito ad annotare) riguardo alla scrittura

alchè la domanda come vedo quanto spazio ho nella partizione ?

che comando usare dopo aver montato la partizione per vedere quanto spazio ho?

----------

## MyZelF

 *xegallo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alchè la domanda come vedo quanto spazio ho nella partizione ?
> 
> 

 

```
$ df -h
```

hai provato emerge-webrsync?

----------

## xegallo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *xegallo wrote:*   
> 
> alchè la domanda come vedo quanto spazio ho nella partizione ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

grazie 

non ho provato perche mi fermo sempre allo stage anche col 2 e con l'1

----------

## xegallo

wow sono riuscito a metter lo stage 1 per pentium 3

funziona  emerge-webrsync

adesso speriamo bene

----------

## xegallo

niente da fare ho dovuto rifare il filesystem perchè avevo sbagliato le partizioni e proprio non riesco a fare il tar dello stage

io faccio

 tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage*

ma non ne vuole proprio  ho preovato tutti i tre stage di per x86 e per pentium3

non so davvero dove sbattere la testa non è che esiste un link dove si possono scaricare i file già scompattati?

oppure sbaglio i parametri del comando

----------

## Cerberos86

Non vorrei essere tragico, ma un errore simile (non lo ricordo precisamente) me lo dava quando ho provato un HD non molto a posto...

Sxo di no x te, ma dai un'occhiata a questo...altrimenti non saprei..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125229

good luck

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

>  tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage* 

 

Se hai usato questo comando con stage* passi a tar tre file insieme (nella directory stages ci sono 3 stage) ... motivo per cui per forza non funziona

----------

## xegallo

 *augustus wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage*  
> 
> Se hai usato questo comando con stage* passi a tar tre file insieme (nella directory stages ci sono 3 stage) ... motivo per cui per forza non funziona

 

sto usando il nome del file per esteso

----------

## tocas

Dopo la prima felice installazione di Gentoo sul mio laptop ho deciso di procedere anche sul desktop. Purtroppo sto riscontrando problemi anche io nella decompressione dello stage. Ho provato con i vari stage del cdrom (che ho già utilizzato) ed   a fare il download diretto dello stage tramite Links e controllare subito l'hash md5 ma quando scrivo il comando:

```
tar -xvipf stage2-athlon-xp-20030910.tar.bz2
```

ottengo le seguenti righe di errore:

```

tar: This does not look like a tar archive    

tar: Skipping to next header

tar: Archive contains obsolescent base-64 headers

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

```

Ho provato a leggere il cdrom sia dal lettore dvd che dal masterizzarore e poi a decomprimere direttamente lo stage scaricato sulla partizione ext3 montata ed ottendo sempre il solito risultato.

Antonio

----------

## MyZelF

 *tocas wrote:*   

> comando:
> 
> ```
> tar -xvipf stage2-athlon-xp-20030910.tar.bz2
> ```
> ...

 

Se il tuo non è un errore di battitura, prova con

```
tar -xvjpf stage2-athlon-xp-20030910.tar.bz2
```

visto che si tratta di un archivio .tar.bz2

 :Smile: 

----------

## tocas

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se il tuo non è un errore di battitura, prova con
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vorrei illudermi ma il mio è stato un errore di battitura sul forum e non al prompt   :Sad:   :Sad:  .

Non riesco ad isolare il problema perchè ho già fatto due installazioni su due pc diversi sempre col solito cd e poi o scaricato anche gli stage dal server. Viene da pensare ad un problema hw ma la macchina in questione ha il disco praticamente nuovo e nessun altro dispositivo sul suo bus eide. Vi sono più partizioni delle quali una dedicata a W$ più altre tre a distribuzioni Linux perfettamente funzionanti. L'Hw è dotato anche di un controller raid eide integrato e altri due dischi in raid 0 ma nella fase di boot del live cd Gentoo il controller non viene rilevato.

La partizione sulla quale tento l'installazione è primaria e all'inizio del disco (hda1).

Qualche idea ??

Antonio

----------

## randomaze

 *tocas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorrei illudermi ma il mio è stato un errore di battitura sul forum e non al prompt    .
> 
> 

 

Hai provato a unbgzipparlo prima di stararlo?

```

bzip -d stage2-athlon-xp-20030910.tar.bz2

tar -xvf stage2-athlon-xp-20030910.tar

```

giusto per essere sicuri che sia un problema di tar e non di compressione....

----------

## tocas

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato a unbgzipparlo prima di stararlo?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho risolto anche grazie al tuo consiglio perchè dopo aver provato  con questa procedura che continuava a dare problemi o scoperto che il vero problema era il cd masterizzato contenente il live cd. Purtroppo il supporto creava errori di lettura su entrambi i lettori presenti nel pc in oggetto mentre non aveva dato problemi nelle altre due installazioni. Molto probabilmente ci ho messo anche del mio perchè durante il tentativo di apertura dell'archivio scaricato direttamente sull'hd continuavo ad avere problemi con l'archivio. :Embarassed: 

Adesso ho fatto una nuova copia del cd ed ho iniziato la mia prima installazione dallo stage1.

P.S. Ho dovuto provare con bunzip2 perchè bzip non esiste sul live cd.

Grazie. 

Antonio

----------

